# TIA - Tian An Australia



## Absolutely (19 July 2006)

Does anyone like these property stocks. This company has made strong returns on one project and has now announced that it is going to continue on and do some more which has pushed it up a lot today.


----------



## sweetbarrister (5 August 2006)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

It is a good one check the dividend and the growh over 10 years. I dont know over any other share that consistently goes up and pays a franked dividend over 30%


----------



## celendin (24 October 2006)

*PBD - PORT BOUVARD LIMITED*

This is a quiet achiever, paid 2 x .50 cent divs this year and only trading at 4.20.


----------



## 26 Broadway (25 October 2006)

*Re: PBD - PORT BOUVARD LIMITED*

What do they do ? What are they about ??


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 October 2006)

*Re: PBD - PORT BOUVARD LIMITED*



			
				26 Broadway said:
			
		

> What do they do ? What are they about ??




This one a real interesting share if yields is in your blood.

http://www.portbouvardltd.com.au/


----------



## sweetbarrister (1 November 2006)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

I think this lot is about to go through the $5.00 mark. Good stock with high dividend and fully franked dividend return is over 20% growth. Have a look at return to shareholders over 10 years . I suspect the price surge is due to a new site for development in the wings . Keep a good eye on this one.


----------



## Ken (2 November 2006)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

prime example of how undervalued stocks with  good dividends attract investors...


----------



## sweetbarrister (9 November 2006)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

See financial Review today. new Project announced. Directors say underpriced. www.apr.com.au.publish/article_4205.shtml


----------



## Ken (27 December 2006)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

Going ex div January 30...

25 cent dividend.

The maths says invest... but havent done so yet.

Dont know how to value it.


----------



## reece55 (27 December 2006)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

Quite an incredible performance - never heard of this stock before, but the financial performance of the entity speaks for itself.

I wouldn't be rushing in without thinking guys - you would want to be a continued bull on the real estate market in Perth. Money flowing from real-estate development have sharp peaks and troughs - we are in the good times now, but there are certainly critics out at the moment on where the market is going to go. Also be aware that all property developers will use the joint venture and associate entity cheats to hide gearing, receivables, losses, etc. From a fundamental perspective, I would say profit good, but just watch out for impairment on the receivables - over $56 Mil, which is greater than net assets - not too much depth mentioned on them in the latest annual report either!

Technically, looking good - good close today on medium volume. Resistance lies at 5.30 but I like the heavy volume on the 8th of December 06 - there is still some interest here. I say watch for a break of $5.30. + interim dividend is a yield of about 7.5% after franking, so plenty to watch for here!


----------



## sweetbarrister (5 January 2007)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

Thanks for your thoughts Reece any further info appreciated


----------



## Nathan_b (6 May 2007)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

Do not hold this stock currently, thinking of for the div yield, although it has just been released last week. Why has this price dropped by 1/2 over last 6 months? Does it have anything to do with the release of 92mil worth of shares?

cheers,
Nath.


----------



## BeterValue (6 May 2007)

*Re: PBD - Port Bouvard*

Hi guys,

Port Bouvard's development were very successful in the past.   No doubt they will be doing the same with the next project.  There may be some time between the start and seeing some return.  But in the past the returns have been good.

Personally I think the property market in and around Perth still have some time to run.  Even if it is not at the same rate as before.

Considering a 4 for 5 rights issue the price is very strong.

Not holding but on my radar.

Regards,
BV


----------



## System (10 July 2013)

*Re: PBD - PBD Developments*

On July 9th, 2013, Port Bouvard Limited changed its name to PBD Developments Limited.


----------



## piggybank (13 January 2014)

*Re: PBD - PBD Developments*

2013 ANNUAL GENERAL MEETING (PRESENTATION) - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PBD&E=ASX&N=770341


----------



## System (14 April 2016)

On April 14th, 2016, PBD Developments Limited (PBD) changed its name and ASX code to Tian An Australia Limited (TIA).


----------

